# 1100mah battery and ice charger



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

can anyone tell me how to set the ice charger up for the nimh 1100mah gp battery? i need the main settings to make it charge. Thanks and have a merry christmas.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, In the main screen, turn knob to the volt mah & press to light it up. Then turn the knob to the desired setting. Press again to escape.
Hope this helps


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

I am asking what to charge these batteries at and discharge at.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I charge the first 2 cycles at 1.2 amps. After that 2amps, but I've heard as much as 3.
I discharge with auto bulbs, about 6 amps. It takes them down pretty quick. I always
store with some charge, 200mah in them.


----------

